# Soggy Bark



## alamar (Apr 5, 2010)

Smoked 6 butts totalling about 55# pre cook over the weekend. Rubbed and rested over night on Thursday. Smoked Friday til 165 degrees then wrapped until 205. Held in oven (off) between 2 blankets for 3 hours. Flavor and smoke ring were super but the bark was sort of soggy. The meat was moist and there was a lot of juices in the foil for each of the butts. Should I wait a little longer before wrapping to let the bark develop more? Need some feedback. Thanks


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 5, 2010)

Yea if you like a hard bark you might want to foil at a later time or don't foil at all like a lot of people do.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 5, 2010)

Now if you want a good and crusty/hard bark I think you might try going without the foiling and you could take it off at about 195° or so. Then I'm not sure about the moistness of the butts. They might be really good and moist but I just haven't done it that way before but I know alot of folks here do it all the time.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 5, 2010)

I never foil my butts, as I like the bark.  Try it that way one time and you can decide how you want to do it


----------



## kanadan (Apr 5, 2010)

you can foil them to bring them up to temp. then put them back in the smoker to tighten up the bark


----------



## corn cob (Apr 5, 2010)

Foil is better served wrapping up cookies, and cupcakes...Not meats in a BBQ pit.
With it you have goo....Without it you have bark!

Fun!


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 5, 2010)

lmfao..


----------



## mgwerks (Apr 6, 2010)

You know, not everyone wants a thick hard bark on their Q.


----------



## alamar (Apr 9, 2010)

Agree, I just want a little more than the soggy stuff I got outta the last batch. Will go a little longer before foiling next time.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## wingman (Apr 9, 2010)

To fpil or not to foil? I have done it both ways and I personally think you may have a combination of things that occured. Try foiling at 180 degrees. I then bring mine up to 210. Then I remove the foil. The butts usually drop to around 192-194 degrees. I put them back in (no misting at this point) and let them come up to 215 degrees. I get a great bark every time. The pork stays moist inside. When I remove them I do not wrap them or anything. I let them sit in the open air. If you wrap them any steam (humidity) coming off the butts will be trapped near the bark and soften it. All this is my own humble opinion.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 9, 2010)

Smoke it entirely without foil.... THEN... when you pull it of the smoker at 205° wrap it in foil and put it in the cooler to rest for 2 hrs. You will still have bark, but it wont be hard and crusty, and it won't be mushy either. I do this on my ribs as well.


----------

